# Work Experience



## StressedStudent (May 3, 2003)

Hey guys, I just wanted to know if you guys had jobs and how you coped with them? I mean, I'm 21 now and have never worked outside of the family business for work experience and am starting to get worried... I was actually thinking of asking someone on the forum for a summer job or something like that, so I don't have to sit there all day being nervous about if/when people are going to find out...Has anyone had these ideas or does it sound feasible?? And is this allowed on the forum, Nikki?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't see why not! I think if you posted a message on one of the busier forums like the meeting place you might get more replies.Try getting a part time job somewhere for just a few hours a week to see how you get on.I'll write more later when i finish work.







Nikki


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey,Just a piece of advice, I'm 20 and work at a day care center during the summer. IBS has really presented a problem when it comes to working with kids. I work with infants and toddlers, and since there are laws saying that a certain number of teachers have to be there for a certain number of kids, so you can't just excuse yourself and go to the bathroom for a couple of minutes because then you're technically breaking childcare laws. The whole situation sucks. Make sure you check around before you take any job and make sure that it's the type of job that if you need to get up and leave for a few minutes, it won't become a big deal. Good luck finding a job!


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi.Yes you can work with IBS. I've got crohn's and I work full time, and travel occasionally for my job. Grant it there are days I spend quite a bit of time in the bathroom, or worse have to leave early. But those are few and far between. But, you do have to pick a job that will suit you and your IBS. I work in IT, so I have flexibility in my hours. I also have a phenomenal boss, who knows about my illness. Some people advise to keep it under wraps, but I think you should tell your boss about your IBS. I DON'T think you should bring it up in the interview. In an ideal world, you wouldn't be discriminated against because you're ill. But once you're in and situated, I'd bring it up casually. I'm not sure what you're interested in, but you'd probably be better off with an office type job than one that keeps you away from bathrooms. There are people I know with Crohn's that work construction, so my theories may be a wash







You can find something though, it may take a few tries. But there are many of us who work even with loose bowels!Good luck in your search.


----------



## StressedStudent (May 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the replies,but what I was really trying to ask was: did anyone here ask someone else on the BB for a job etc.?I just think that it would be a lot easier, say, to ask for a summer job here than to go around finding jobs feeling nervous during interviews because of ibs. At least if you were asked to an interview from someone on this BB (or were recommended by someone to go to an interview), the nervousness from the ibs part would be gone, and you would just then be nervous about the ACTUAL interview.and I personally think that a person from the BB would understand if u've never had any outside work experience before and give u at least half a chance.In fact I am looking for a summer job just so I can fill my CV up and also see how I cope with ibs in a work situation. I think it would be comforting to know that ur boss or your collegue knows about/has ibs and I think this is the cushion i need to get me started facing up to the real world....And just to throw a point out there: I personally think that a person with ibs might actually function better at jobs because 1. We'll be grateful to the boss who accomdates for our needs and hence, work somewhat harder. and 2.Long time sufferers, e.g. people who had ibs throughout school/college, would get things done quicker- an example of this would be something like, getting good grades even though u missed a lot of classes (obviously the person had to study and understand the text BY HIMSELF/HERSELF)so tell me what u think, and find me a job!!! lolbut in all seriousness, if u do know of any jobs etc, tell me..I will fly to the UK or US for the summer to get experience....Kevin


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

IBS can be a benefit to a job...I often work late because I am having an attack so when the boss is leaving he sees me working away at my desk when actualy I am waiting for the attack to pass so I can make it home


----------

